# Amazon Instant Video App



## emailtvo (Nov 17, 2011)

I found this APK at XDA.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19409230&postcount=10

Installs fine on the TouchPad, but can't get video to work.
1) Sign in keeps throwing error
2) Get a message stating the the device can't play videos anymore.

Hopefully someone can figure out how to get it to work.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Slick looking app...may require some codes/supporting files to play the videos, and as noted, it won't let me sign into my Amazon account when I try to purchase a video.


----------



## emailtvo (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, AIV through the browser/flash is just not of optimal quality....

It seems like it's a widevine DRM tamper/root check that it can't pass according to logcat.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Try here: http://forum.sdx-developers.com/index.php?topic=16930.0

Edit:
This is for Google movies. But the root bypass code is posted and might be very similar.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Aug 25, 2011)

really nice looking app, got it to install on the TP but couldnt sign in, hope they can get a root bypass working , i have amazon prime


----------



## emailtvo (Nov 17, 2011)

12paq said:


> Try here: http://forum.sdx-dev...p?topic=16930.0
> 
> Edit:
> This is for Google movies. But the root bypass code is posted and might be very similar.


This looks good. But you would need the app's source code right? I'm assuming the google movies app source is available.


----------



## Alaskaguy (Apr 17, 2012)

newarkhiphop said:


> really nice looking app, got it to install on the TP but couldnt sign in, hope they can get a root bypass working , i have amazon prime


I install this App onto the TP, and it allow me sign in. Cool !


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Forgive me for my newbieness, but was his app originally from a kindle fire?


----------

